# Dnp + ckd



## Heisenberg (Feb 15, 2013)

I know that DNP's long half-life makes going quickly from "on" to "off" impossible. What are the toughts on using DNP with a CKD diet - specifically dosing only for the keto days and not for the carb-up?

For the schedule:  Sunday through Friday pm is low-carb. Friday pm through Saturday is carb-up. What about starting high (600mg ?) Sunday, then tapering down through the week, stopping Wednesday night? Then start her all over again the next Sunday.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2013)

Why would you taper the DNP like that? I'm not sure what the point is.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 15, 2013)

don't taper it at all.  start out with 1 cap for 2-4 days and then bump to 2 caps for as long as you can handle it.  best results no matter what right there.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why would you taper the DNP like that? I'm not sure what the point is.



The goal would be to have DNP in the system durning the keto days for fat burning, but also get a few days per week with it out of the system to reset. Then you could perhaps do 4 weeks and not experience any diminishing returns.

The taper was an idea to deal with the long half-life. You stop dosing Wednesday night, then by your carb-up, your body is no longer inefficiently processing calories.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> The goal would be to have DNP in the system durning the keto days for fat burning, but also get a few days per week with it out of the system to reset. Then you could perhaps do 4 weeks and not experience any diminishing returns.
> 
> The taper was an idea to deal with the long half-life. You stop dosing Wednesday night, then by your carb-up, your body is no longer inefficiently processing calories.


dont over think it.Do what darkside said and watch the bf melt off


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 17, 2013)

Agreed. I lost 17 lbs in a month and it was awesome. And I ate badly on quite a few days and still lost weight. I got a huge tin of walkers shortbread which I munched my way through. Just eat as reasonably good as u can, and I found I lost weight better and felt better eating carbs. Just be prepared to feel very tired and hot.


----------

